# intel extreme 2



## sri_abhijit (May 4, 2004)

Hi guys,
i have a P4 2.4Ghz with HT n 512MB DDR with 865GBF Motherboard.
Onboard is the 82865 graphics controller (Inte Extreme 2).
games like NFS underground really suck on this system.
can anyone suggest remedy. cant afford a new gfx card right now.
pls help.


----------



## shaunak (May 4, 2004)

the garphics are strictly ok
dont upgrade ur mobo just fr graphics though
u could try to play the game on lower ress


----------



## darklord (May 4, 2004)

sri_abhijit said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> i have a P4 2.4Ghz with HT n 512MB DDR with 865GBF Motherboard.
> Onboard is the 82865 graphics controller (Inte Extreme 2).
> games like NFS underground really suck on this system.
> ...



i dont think Onboard graphics were ever meant to be used for gaming.
NFS-U is a new game and needs a powerful graphics card.
If you want to play games then get a decent graphics card.
Intel Extreme Graphics 2 or for that matter any onboard graphics solution is OK for normal use and some very light gaming.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey IEG2 is not for gaming.Its for normal use nd some casual gaming ie play some old DX8 games for timepass.It couldnt handle DX9 games at all. Even the new IEG3 found in 915 mobos arent meant gor gaming even if the support DX9.
Go for at least GFFX 5200 AGP8x which retails at bout 3.5k for a good one.
Sure It would make U happy as it could handle DX9 games.But U would have to play in med res nd turn off some special effects.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Mar 24, 2005)

The onboard graphics is not ment for serious gamming. Its just ok for the day to day work also the onboard graphics setup is a drain on your CPu and memory resources. Use the on board AGP slot to house a simple graphics card say 5200 and you will see a jump in performance of the entire system.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 24, 2005)

Intel Extreme GFX 2 is enough for office use, music & movie playback, DVD viewing, etc, but thats all

when it comes to gaming it is useless

get a FX5200 or Geforce 6200 non ultra at the most minimum


----------



## mail2and (Mar 24, 2005)

i beg to differ. I have an Ndivia Geforce 2 "chip"  on-board. But NFS- U2 runs perfectly well on it. Yeah i have to run it in 800*600 resolution. Actually, one of my friends comes over and plays it. Neways am not a fool to spend 10k to buy a card for silly games


----------



## blade_runner (Mar 24, 2005)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Intel Extreme GFX 2 is enough for office use, music & movie playback, DVD viewing, etc, but thats all
> 
> when it comes to gaming it is useless
> 
> get a FX5200 or Geforce 6200 non ultra at the most minimum


Yeah IE2 wasnt meant for hardcore gaming, FX5200 or even the 9200 is a good budget solution. The cheapest agp 6200 is arnd 6-7k in india so no point in getting it. Although you can play NFS on IE2 on low res like 640*480 with all the eye candy off !


----------



## sms_solver (Mar 25, 2005)

I can play Max Payne 2 in it


----------



## geek_rohit (Mar 25, 2005)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Intel Extreme GFX 2 is enough for office use, music & movie playback, DVD viewing, etc, but thats all
> 
> when it comes to gaming it is useless
> 
> get a FX5200 or Geforce 6200 non ultra at the most minimum


I don't think it is useless. For those who look for onboard solution it is a good deal. I have i865 GBF and am quite satisfied with its performance. I've played most of the games on it. You can't expect much from an onboard solution, but that does not mean it is useless.


----------



## swatkat (Mar 25, 2005)

Yes..Intel Extreme Graphics 2 is much better than Extreme Graphics 1.
Can play most of the games. But i think it can not beat the nForce Chipset with Onboard Graphics.
Extreme Graphics 2
Extreme Graphics 1


----------



## sunnydiv (Mar 25, 2005)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> Hey IEG2 is not for gaming.Its for normal use nd some casual gaming ie play some old DX8 games for timepass.It couldnt handle DX9 games at all. Even the new IEG3 found in 915 mobos arent meant gor gaming even if the support DX9.
> Go for at least GFFX 5200 AGP8x which retails at bout 3.5k for a good one.
> Sure It would make U happy as it could handle DX9 games.But U would have to play in med res nd turn off some special effects.



post date

sri_abhijit
Analogue Novice


Joined: 04 May 2004
Posts: 1

 Posted: Tue May 04, 2004 10:40 am    Post subject: intel extreme 2 


and our good friend here replied

aravind_n20
Analogue Novice


Joined: 02 Mar 2005
Posts: 79
Location: Why not Indian Parliament!!
 Posted: Thu Mar 24, 2005 9:01 am  





this is what happens when u dont count genral section posts, people start spamming else where


and everyone happily followed

pradeep_chauhan
gxsaurav
mail2and
blade_runner
sms_solver
geek_rohit
swatkat

everyone looking for their post counts pie ...

and reported

u waited
may
june
july
aug
sep
oct
nov
dec
2005
jan
feb

and posted on march, now thats what i call quick and witty


----------



## Deep (Mar 25, 2005)

*it seems that aravind_n20 needs some warning...*

one more post like this will lead to warning..

thanks sunnydiv for pointing out..

cheers
Deep


----------

